# [info] New portal passionate  photographers -  share your work!



## allphoto (Dec 17, 2008)

Perhaps its a bit off topic but I wanted to share. 
Hope we can interact a bit and improve our work. 

---- 
New portal for photographers - share your passion for photography! 

allImage.eu - European Photographic Networkis a project to establish a  website for photographers 
and people interested in photography to share their work, opinions and  to network. 
We'd like to invite you and join group of people passionate for  photography. 


At this stage we're opening an open web gallery to share your work with  others. 

- Publish your pictures and share your work 
- Get ratings, comments 
- Get listed, describe your interests, share your contact details 
- Look for inspiration, comment and rate pictures of others. 


Register, upload your work and we hope to interact with you soon. 
allImage team 

http://www.allImage.eu 



Find us also on Facebook (keyword: allImage) 
allImage - European Photographic Network | Facebook


----------

